# long hair on the windy sea



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

ok, I confess, I''m not a woman. 

I do however have long hair, and was hoping some of you ladies might have some solutions for dealing with hair while under sail. 

Thanks  

-- James


----------



## svsheela (Aug 2, 2001)

Tight ponytail/braid and a hat. sheela


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

James, James. You want to talk long hair, you need to ask a REAL man ; > ). As Hanz und Franz would say, you don''t want to end up looking like a girlie man. So hear me now and believe me later!

I can offer personal experience, having once had hair long enough to reach - well, let''s just say it was long!

I did sailing on a Hobie 16, sometimes racing, sometimes training athletes, and long hair definitely was a problem. A braid would work for a little while, but with my thick hair, which tended to be of different lengths, sooner or later little wisps would work their way free and torment me as I was trying to look this way and that while the wind was blowing.

I finally purchased some products aimed at bikers. They go by various names, like "hair glove", and so on. They are basically leather wraps which either lace or snap together to envelope your hair. Check out this page, for example; they seem to have a variety of styles and lengths to choose from, including nonleather (neoprene) models.

http://www.hairglove.com/index.htm

Here''s another site that has a nice long (20") snap-on model.

http://www.recycleleathers.com/leather_hair_gloves.htm

If you''d like more suggestions about the different styles available, email me. PS your significant sailing partner will probably like the way they look. She may even want to dictate a different uniform code on board your vessel in the future!

Allen Flanigan
Alexandria, VA


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

well, after 200,000 miles on a slew of bikes I actualy have one of those which works great with a helmet, on a bike, but on the water where my head rotates alot, and I am moving alot, with the amount of movement I do, I end up pulling out strands anyway. 

Likewise with a doo rag. 

I am trying to learn to braid my hair, but... bleh. perhaps I need a significant sailing partner to help out with that.  

-- James


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

When you do try braiding, try it on wet hair...it will hold up longer and better. Be sure to use "covered" rubber bands...they will prevent the loss of even more strands...and use more than one...I usually have one close to my scalp then a few more going down the braid or ponytail.

Good luck!

bobbi


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

James,

Whether you braid it or wrap it with something, you are definitely going to have something hanging behind your neck and on your back, so the swivel-head problem will remain. I used the stretchy, metal-clip free cloth covered elastic bands up tight next to the head (maybe two of them, my hair was thick and heavy) and attached the sleeve/glove to these bands. This worked pretty well to prevent frizzy braid, but it does add weight to the thing hanging from your head.

I suppose the only alternative that eliminates all these problems is to jam your hair up under a bathing cap or stretchy wig cap. Very aerodynamic. You could buy an admiral''s hat

http://www.hatsinthebelfry.com/page/H/PROD/hm/Military+Hats+2

And glue it to the outside of your wig cap. Then you''d really look the part.

Or you could do what I did, and donate your hair.

Allen F.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

James,
Come back over the wall to the other side. The guys will forgive everything, even fraternizing with women about un-manly topics. (But they are waiting with a pair of scissors).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well I came to this forum to look for things to help my wife cope with my boat obsession and saw this post. I get called a girlie mon as a joke but infact I am just a sailing biker old Viet Nam rejected hippie want to be long hair. I have had my share of yuppie cuts and ya know they look like lemmings to me. Anyway I have delt with the hair and beard thing for quite a few years and as it gets more chrome colored I have learned a few tricks. Keep it plastered down with lots of salt rubberbands cause split ends hats keep the sun off your nose but do little to keep your hair from whipping your face. in the tropics I have sprung from my bunk and flailed my face only to find it was my hair crawling on me. Don''t do that last one while sleeping in the vilage square under the shade tree,the locals already think your nuts. I first thought they were saying your a American and laughed and said yes. Well they laughed to a matacone not sure how it is spelled but if it sounds close to that say no or yes what ever your prefrence is. Last is shampoo well it takes allot of water to wash your long hair and water is hard to come by in some places so use the rain when you can sea water is clean when it is real blue. The guy who said use the biker dew rags and such is more than likely right on.Have a great day hippy!


----------

